# Ava dog food!



## Elisha10 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi there. 
I have just brought my pug Ava weight management dog food wet and dry. 
It saids to visit the website to get daily amount for both but I can’t seem to find the website, I was wondering if anyone had the daily requirements for wet and dry feeding. 
Thank you.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I can't find an online calculator for that food either but it seems to be promoted by Pets at Home?

I would try giving your local [email protected] a call as they will likely know


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

AVA is a [email protected] own brand

Feeding guides are as follows;
Dry:
_Dog weight/Daily feed (weight loss)/Daily feed (weight management): 
2-3kg/45-60g/55-70g, 
3-5kg/60-90g/70-105g, 
5-10kg/90-150g/105-175g, 
10-20kg/150-250g/175-300g
[...]
_
Wet:
_Dog Size Daily Feed In Cans (approximate per day): 
2-3kg: 3-4 tbsp (for weight loss) 1/2-2/3 (for weight maintenance), 
5-10kg: 4-5 tbsp (for weight loss) 2/3-1 (for weight maintenance), 
5-10kg: 3/4-1 1/2 (for weight loss) 1-1 2/3 (for weight maintenance), 
10-20kg: 1 1/2-2 1/2 (for weight loss) 1 2/3-2 3/4 (for weight maintenance)
[...]

_
So say your pug weighs 10kg and needs to lose some; feed about 150g dry OR 5tbsp wet daily. If you want to do half wet, half dry, just half the amounts of each.
Remember that is is just a general guide though. You may need to feed far more or far less depending on your individual dogs health, age, activity level, metabolism etc


----------



## Josie71 (Mar 10, 2019)

Elisha10 said:


> Hi there.
> I have just brought my pug Ava weight management dog food wet and dry.
> It saids to visit the website to get daily amount for both but I can't seem to find the website, I was wondering if anyone had the daily requirements for wet and dry feeding.
> Thank you.


Hi I also have a Pug and I'm thinking of putting her on Ava weight Management dry food can I just ask is the kibblle ok size for pugs and also is your dog losing weight on it.


----------



## anthonywickens612 (4 mo ago)

Elisha10 said:


> Hi there.
> I have just brought my pug Ava weight management dog food wet and dry.
> It saids to visit the website to get daily amount for both but I can’t seem to find the website, I was wondering if anyone had the daily requirements for wet and dry feeding.
> Thank you.


Dosage and hi


----------

